# External Hard Drive



## Giorgos (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi i recently bought a usb hard disk(500GB) to back up windows and freebsd files. I began with windows and after i went to freebsd system to back up there. The problem is that although i back up almost all of my files, when i leave the drive on the system and after a while i try to save some more file it says that the socket is closed and generally there is a confusing state of the drive and a message prompts me to go to windows mode run chkdsk /f. But when i do that then all freebsd data is missing! 
 What do i have to do in order to save the data from both os's to the external disk? Windows is ntfs, Freebsd is in native fs, and disk is ntfs. Note also that i mount the drive with the ntfs-3g tool.

ps: Also i plan to upgrade to 8.0 and i wonder if it would be better to install an amd64 release (i have intel 2 core duo T8100). Do you believe it's a better choice than i386?

Seems the ntfs-3g driver conflicted while the usb mouse was enabled also. I unplugged the mouse and then no problem the external drive worked fine.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 19, 2010)

what brand of drive is it?


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 19, 2010)

seagate


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 19, 2010)

model?


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 20, 2010)

seagate expansion external driver 500GB


----------

